# How do I attach a fireplace mantel to wall?



## yummy mummy (Sep 11, 2006)

I have an old fireplace mantel that I want to attach to a wall in my basement.

What is the best way I can do it?


----------



## Brown Dog (Jul 6, 2008)

If it will be painted, you can use pocket screws...
Or, a cleat screw to the wall and the mantel pocket placed to rest on it. Then, screw down directly from the top, plug or fill, and paint.


----------



## yummy mummy (Sep 11, 2006)

The mantel is gum wood and will not be painted.

I guess I have to find out what pocket screws are.


----------



## Brown Dog (Jul 6, 2008)

"Kreg" system. Sold in the big box stores and better woodworking stores. You can also buy pre-made plugs to fit the holes, I believe....in different species as well.


----------



## buletbob (May 9, 2008)

What are you fastening the mantel to drywall? Brick? or concrete. How wide and thick is the mantel. If its brick or concrete you could epoxy some 5/8" re bar into the wall surface As dowels and then drill the mantels edge and then slide and glue the mantel in place. Drywall you might think about knee brackets. Do you have a picture of the fireplace and mantel, if so post it ,we will be able to advise you better once we see what your working with. BOB


----------



## yummy mummy (Sep 11, 2006)

Here is a picture of the back of my mantel.


----------



## yummy mummy (Sep 11, 2006)

Here is a picture of my mantel.


----------



## yummy mummy (Sep 11, 2006)

Sorry for the large pic......I don't know how to get it smaller.......lol


----------



## RMA Home Maint. (Nov 9, 2009)

YM - use what they call a "French Cleat", it is simply a piece of wood, shorter than the length of your mantle that is cut on a table saw (rip)at a 45* angle, after it is cut, attach one piece to the wall and the other to the mantle then they inter-lock with each other. This way you won't have to drill, nail, or screw your mantle on any surface that is exposed.


----------



## yummy mummy (Sep 11, 2006)

Thanks RMA. I have never heard of french cleat, but I did some research and I think that is the best way for me, as I don't want to put any nails through the mantel.


Thanks again.


----------



## RMA Home Maint. (Nov 9, 2009)

If you have any problems I found a link which shows a quick video on how to build one if you are interested...good luck!


----------



## yummy mummy (Sep 11, 2006)

Yes, RMA, I would love the link.

Thanks


----------



## RMA Home Maint. (Nov 9, 2009)

Yummy - try this: http://www.5min.com/Video/How-to-Attach-a-Fireplace-Mantel-to-the-Wall-61997247

If that doesn't get you there the site is "askthebuilder.com" then do a search on his site for French Cleat.

again, a pretty straight forward process and will eliminate the need for nailing or drilling holes on your mantel. And for someone like you this will be a walk in the park! :wink:


----------



## yummy mummy (Sep 11, 2006)

Thanks for the link and the vote of confidence.......

The only problem, I don't have a table saw. I only have a compound miter saw. 

I am wondering if HD will cut it for me at a 45 degree angle.

I am hoping.


----------



## RMA Home Maint. (Nov 9, 2009)

Not sure about HD - they get kinda weird sometimes with liability and all, but you might want to try a local cabinet shop in your area. Give them a call and see if they can accommodate...just make sure to give them a longer piece, you could always trim it to size with your compound.


----------



## yummy mummy (Sep 11, 2006)

Thanks for your help RMA for your help.

I will try and see what I can come up with.


----------

